# Need a custom truck box to fit diesel stacks...



## RouDaddy (May 9, 2010)

I am planning to put stacks on my F250 this summer, but I need storage and want something that fits real snug.  I found this pic (I believe its on a GMC but it still looks good!)

Do y'all know anyone who can fabricate a box like this?  I will probably use the MBRP black mitre cut stacks.


----------



## ARbowhunter7 (May 16, 2010)

That is simply a diamond plate rectangle (in bed) tool box. You can get them from UWS. You get the width that will fit between the stacks you want. Then you get a sheet of diamond-plate from Home Depot and cut it into strips that match the distance from the side of the toolbox to the bedsides. Bend a 90 in it at the toolbox height, cut out a "C" into the top so it'll fit around the stack, and tack-weld it to the box. Line-X it and done. 

BTW, make sure you get the stack kit that splits UNDER the bed, it won't work otherwise.


----------



## contender* (May 16, 2010)

Not to go  but that looks like a couple of trash cans in the back of that pickup. I'd be tempted to fill them full of aluminum cans and tater peelins.
Why not leave the exhaust under the chassis where it belongs, then you can use the bed for what it was designed for,,,,, storage. Just sayin.


----------

